
Intel CEO sold millions in stock after company was informed of vulnerability - GFischer
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/intel-ceo-sold-millions-in-stock-after-company-was-informed-of-vulnerability-before-disclosure-2018-01-03
======
GFischer
Previously discussed here (just found the link):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067322)

